# Google Home Page slow to load



## Bald Eagle (Oct 24, 2012)

I know this is old hat, but Google takes ages to load at start-up and I am seeking a clever answer as to why.

I use Firefox 11 and this problem has been well whined about by users with updated version of Firefox and the joke of all time - by users of Chrome - where Google`s Home Page takes minutes to load, even on their own software ! Unbelievable.

Have you any pearl`s of wisdom for tweaking the system and coaxing Google to come out of it`s shell a bit quicker ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bald Eagle said:


> I know this is old hat, but Google takes ages to load at start-up and I am seeking a clever answer as to why.
> 
> I use Firefox 11 and this problem has been well whined about by users with updated version of Firefox and the joke of all time - by users of Chrome - where Google`s Home Page takes minutes to load, even on their own software ! Unbelievable.
> 
> Have you any pearl`s of wisdom for tweaking the system and coaxing Google to come out of it`s shell a bit quicker ?



Dump all cookies. Never had this issue with IE or Chrome. Chances are you have a plug-in causing this.


----------



## jgunning (Oct 24, 2012)

Bald Eagle said:


> I know this is old hat, but Google takes ages to load at start-up and I am seeking a clever answer as to why.
> 
> I use Firefox 11 and this problem has been well whined about by users with updated version of Firefox and the joke of all time - by users of Chrome - where Google`s Home Page takes minutes to load, even on their own software ! Unbelievable.
> 
> Have you any pearl`s of wisdom for tweaking the system and coaxing Google to come out of it`s shell a bit quicker ?



What happens with other browsers..?the same?


----------



## Bald Eagle (Dec 18, 2012)

jgunning said:


> What happens with other browsers..?the same?



Dear JG, I am so sorry to be this late, but I have not been on the Forum for a while and have just seen your post. 

Please see my post No.15 under "Standby shuts computer down" in the General Software section. It will  explain my previous dilemma of unknowingly blaming Google, Windows and just about everybody and everything else for faults that my inadequate overloaded 512 MB of memory was guilty of.

Since I doubled the memory to 1 GB, everything is now fine. Start-up is fast and all web responses, including Google now opens quickly. All OK now. I had no idea that my pathetically low memory was the cause of all my troubles, so I asked for help. Luckily your post was only No.3, so I never wasted too much time.

Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## Evan (Dec 18, 2012)

Now Google is opening ultra fast. Problem is resolved.


----------

